# HTPC Keyboard - None that fits my needs?!



## igor123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I've just set up a HTPC that is to be used for more than that sometimes, but mostly audio, video but also web, mail and more.

My initial thought was to use a tablet/phone app for remote controlling it, and while it works ok for the most part, I've noticed that typing isn't even remotely convenient enough - I'll need a real keyboard.

So, while it's handy to have the cellphone-controlling option and whip it out while not reaching the keyboard when just changing song or pausing a movie, the "public" device to control it all will be keyboard laying on the table. But as all I don't want a large number of remotes laying around, but just the keyboard, here's the tricky part, in order for this to work, it also needs learning IR to turn on the TV. I have a feature-list for the keyboard, but I can't find any that fulfills it...any tips/ideas on anything I've missed?

- It needs to be full size, ie no "mini" version in order for my typing speed to be on par with a real keyboard (but numpad is not necessary).
- It needs to control the mouse by a touchpad, not a "mouseball" similar.
- It needs to be RF based since the htpc isn't visible, and I don't want to have to aim.
- The tricky part: It needs have learning IR capabilities as well to turn on the TV!

The last part is the hardest to combine with the rest as far as I can tell...but if you have another solution for how to turn on the TV let me know. It does not have a trigger input and it turns itself off after no signal for 10 min or so. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My experience as a HTPC enthusiast and a Home Theater installer suggests a Logitech Di Novo Edge and a solid remote such as RTI T2C+ .... No keyboard is going to immulate a good remote.... but a good remote can also be setup to control WMC, XBMC, JRiver Media and the like....Even if you could control a TV or projector w a keyboard, its not going to control the other media equipment....hence the need for a remote anyways...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The TouchSquid tablet now has a app for a HTPC remote. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=remote.mediapc.touchsquid

I believe the tablet can also be connected to a full size Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## igor123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions! Sorry if I was a bit unclear about my problem. 

RTS100x5: I mean a keyboard that has ir-learning so I can teach it my remotes IR codes, one that can learn any code of any remote. But in my case, it's just a couple IR codes I need, to turn on the TV, set volume on my processor/dac and nothing else, I don't need it to change channel, input or anything, everything else will be handler through the HTPC which can be controlled by the keyboard and phone/tablet apps. My other equipment (processor, dac, power amp) will be turned on by a wired trigger signal from the HTPC, which in turn will be turned on by wake-on-lan or keyboard signals. Changing the volume on the processor/dac will be beneficial instead of using the lossy volume control on the PC, but for just those purposes I don't think I need a separate remote if the keyboard has IR as well for just those 3 commands. You are right that there are more functions on the TV/processor but once everything is set up (room corrections, output modes etc) I don't think I'll need to use their other features on a daily basis, and can stove their remotes into a drawer. 

Mike P: Yes, there are many apps for different tablets that can control HTPCs, sometimes with custom remotes for different apps, and sometimes general ones, that is not a problem and I intend to use one such app (unified remote), but what I want with the keyboard and IR is not to need to have the TV remote laying around simply to turn it on. The bluetooth idea is interesting but unnecessary in this case since the keyboard will be connected to the HTPC directly without the need to go through a tablet.

Thanks again, but nobody that knows of a full size RF-keyboard with IR-learning?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not aware of any, you'll have to find another solution.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

Ive been using a regular wireless mouse + keyboard for a few years and its been fine to me, srsly. Combined with a good remote like logitechs it's pretty much all you need, no need to get up from your couch!


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

My current solution is a Logitech K400 keyboard and a Nexus7 I use the WiFi mouse app also http://wifimouse.necta.us/ Most times i just use the tablet. You want IR too well try a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" they have IR as well in the 149 price range. There are loads of apps like Gizmo for Jriver and roku remotes etc on and on. plus don't forget the many mini backlit keyboards such as the ones from Rii all good I own 2 one for 3 years now.
I think a Android brand name tablet is the way to go. BTW I have The touchsquid app and find it to complicated for the average user. It will take hours to set that one up for the money.
Also see


----------



## white-outreviews (Feb 19, 2014)

I move between 3 items. My Logitech Keyboard/Mouse All In One unit (Forget the model #) and TaoTronics Fly Wireless Keyboard and KDLINKS Air Mouse - Those have been my favorite remotes/keyboards to use for HTPC and media players.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, I just found this for $39.99 http://www.ergogeek.com/ione-scorpi...wireless-keyboard-w-joystick-mouse-black.html

I actually use a discontinued model from interlink (that's why I haven't recommended it to anyone - and I've found it at overstock.com but they want $149.00 for it :yikes: !!!! 

Specs seem right - but, I've never used it. Just a thought. onder:


----------

